# Reality show "1 vs. 100"



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

Has anyone seen the premier of 1 vs 100 reality game show? Any thoughts / comments?


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I have never even heard about it


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

It was on yesterday at 9pm , that ken guy(jepordy chambion) creeps me out


----------

